# Meal options



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

As is generally the norm for most of us, from 9-5 I consume pretty much the same bland food day in day out. Chicken, sweet pot/rice, veg etc. I can personally handle this no prob as food's just a means to an end now.

But...evening meals with the misses area but trickier. It's about finding that balance between keeping the healthy macros but also keeping a smile on her face!

I do all the shopping and cooking so dinner time normally looks like this:

Mon

Roast chicken breast or grilled extra lean pork medallions

Sweet pot

Veg

Splash of gravy

Tues

Spog bol:

Ex-lean minced steak

Wholewheat pasta

Onions/mushrooms

Organic passata sauce (v.low sugar content)

Wed

Chicken

Wholewheat pasta

Remainder of passata

Veg

Thurs

Salmon or swordfish with king prawns or scallops

Cous cous or rice

Salad or veg

Fri

Homemade chicken based cheat-ish night

Curry

Chinese/stir-fry

Mexican

Try to keep ingredients as clean as poss and normally follow it up with a shot of whey.

I sometimes throw in steak here and there but off the top of my head I think that's about as much variety as we get (swear I'm missing one out but can't think now!)

Any of you budding chefs out there got more I can add to my list?


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Have you got sliced? Some great recipes in there. I'm just warming up on the gaywalker, but when I'm done, I'll put some of my meal recipes up


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It's on route from Yankyland....

Enjoy your gay moment!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Chicken casserole

Now summer approaching why not have a salad with chicken,egg,turkey or even fish!

Haddock with poached egg

I make my own meatballs which can be eaten with rice or pasta!

Just a couple of ideas for ya!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

maybe sometimes make what she wants and lower other macros to compensate or throw in a shack to make up numbers!!

Dont let this affect your personnal life then its an addiction!

But i love salmon salad, food served in under 5 mins


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

My point is dont let it affect your personal life nor control it.

Dedication is dedication. If it causes an negative impact on your life its an addiction as your willing to putnit first bud.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Live this thread, I'm not as hardcore as fleg and like to vary but at same time like to keep simple. My main dishes are

Turkey stir fry

Lean beef chilli

Chicken / beef stew

Roast chicken and veg

Cod and mushy peas

Some of those salads sound good, that gay walker must be infectious


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Left-over sunday roast casserole

Left-over roast Lamb

Chopped tomatoes or passata

Left over gravy or low sodium lamb stock

Left over veg

Lentils

Onions/garlic/rosemary

Bung it all in a slow cooker or on a low heat on the hob for a few hours. Absolutely delish and very economical! I love it with lamb, but you can do it with any leftover meat and adjust the herbs accordingly. I've done it with pork, chicken and beef.

Broad bean rice with white fish

Basmati rice

Broad beans

Dill

White fish

This is an Iranian dish (my Mum is Iranian). Measure out your rice, wash it in cold water until the water runs clear to get rid of the starch to stop it being sticky. Put the rice in a pan and cover with water and lo-salt to taste. Boil for a few minutes, then drain out the water. Add the shelled, uncooked broadbeans to the rice in another dish and mix together. Put the rice mixture back into the pan a little at a time, covering each layer of rice in dill. I literally mean pour it on. Add a layer of rice then a layer of dill until its all back in the pan. Add about a cm of water to the pan, wrap the lid in a tea towel, put it on the pan, then put the pan on a high heat for about a min to create some steam. Turn the heat right down and steam for about an hour. I then normally bake my fish with whatever herbs and stuff I have about the house. When the rice is cooked, mix it all together so the dill is distributed evenly, then voila! Serve with a dollop of low fat natural yoghurt.

Lentil rice

Basmati rice

Lentils

Put the lentils on to boil for 10 -15 mins. Follow the steps for making the rice as above, but just add lentils instead. Yummy with chicken breast and you can put some low sodium stock on the rice to add a bit more flavour.

For a sort-of cheat meal

Low-fat sausages

Tons of baby tomatoes

Rosemary

Put it all in a roasting dish, put in the oven until the sausages are nearly cooked. Remove the sausages from the dish and put back in the oven to brown off. Reduce the tomato sauce down on the hob to the desired consistency. Serve with pasta or potatoes and some green veg.

I have more, but I've got people coming and have to get ready. Hope that helps for now


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

fleg said:


> You control your life and if you want it you do what you can to achieve it. If people don't understand it they aren't worth my time. I always make it clear what it involves to people. Still disagree strongly that it's an addiction. It's a way of life. Yeah have a cheat now and then you'll enjoy it so will everyone else but it's a very strict life style if you want to be successful.


Agree, we are all in charge of our own destiny.

I do all the cooking because my wife is disabled and cant stand for for than a few minutes. So she eats what I eat. If she wants something different she does it herself, apart from the odd cheat meal as Fleg say's.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

fleg said:


> can't say I agree with this at all. It's a dedication to way of life, not an addiction.
> 
> Suppose I'm lucky tht I don't have to think about what other people want to eat. Sorry but even when I lived with girls I eat what I eat. If I'm having sweet pots and chicken, or mince and rice, fish and veg, that's what's happening.
> 
> ...


Agree with this completely and it's what happens in my house my mrs either has the same (smaller portion) or I'll do her something different. That keeps the smile on her face. Lol.

Luckily my mrs is on slimming world diet "so she can drop a size or two for the beach " :s lol. so she eats healthy.


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Agree with this completely and it's what happens in my house my mrs either has the same (smaller portion) or I'll do her something different. That keeps the smile on her face.


Spot on mate, usually the wife has what I have, if she fancies something else then I'll cook it for her.

Keeps her sweet and means I get to eat what I want with minimum grief.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My main meals are...

Turkey mince & rice

Chicken & couscous

Salmon & couscous

Chilli & rice

Chicken omelette & beans

Steak & spuds & veg

Pretty boring really...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

fleg said:


> You control your life and if you want it you do what you can to achieve it. If people don't understand it they aren't worth my time. I always make it clear what it involves to people. Still disagree strongly that it's an addiction. It's a way of life. Yeah have a cheat now and then you'll enjoy it so will everyone else but it's a very strict life style if you want to be successful.


i think the constraints you put on yourself ultimately will depend on what your goals are


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

my main meal make up is below in varied forms grren beans all the way

salmon with green beans

chicken breast/breens beans

mackerel/brocolli

salmon/baked pots

turkey mince/pots

tuna/basmati rice

beef mince/greens beans or pots


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice one for taking the reply guys and for typing that all up M, much appreciated. Looking forward to sliced arriving!

Frankie boy, talk me through this chicken casserole?

When it comes to meal times she's usually happy to go along with whatever I'm cooking. Yeah there are probably times she'd like not to be so clean be that's not what I want and she won't let me cook her anything different as she'll feel like a fatty!! So it's only fair I try a few new dishes now and then to keep things interesting.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Tbh I find chicken thighs tastier than breast in a casserole

Cook chicken in oven then get your cass mix then I just add all the veg that I want in it add the chicken then just slow cook it on stove then I will cook broccoli deprecate as this goes a bit mushy if put in pot with rest of veg

Serve with sweet potato,jacket or even rice

Sometime I add the cheeky dumplings :/


----------

